# Buck Creek?



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone here ever flyfish Buck Creek? From what I've seen of it, Buck has two kinds of water: Too deep to wade or too shallow to hold serious fish. I know the latter can't be true because of posts of catches I have seen on here.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

gulfvet said:


> Anyone here ever flyfish Buck Creek? From what I've seen of it, Buck has two kinds of water: Too deep to wade or too shallow to hold serious fish. I know the latter can't be true because of posts of catches I have seen on here.


email me directly! steelheader007 atsymbol dot com


----------

